

YouTube as a platform? The YouTube Analytics API  - michaelrlitt
http://apiblog.youtube.com/2013/05/find-hidden-patterns-with-youtubes-new.html?m=1

======
starkmike
Here's the non-mobile link for old school non-mobile peeps:
[http://apiblog.youtube.com/2013/05/find-hidden-patterns-
with...](http://apiblog.youtube.com/2013/05/find-hidden-patterns-with-
youtubes-new.html)

